#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  boukybouky علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتي واخواني في الله 
سوف تندهشون اليوم من طريقة واسلوب عرض عضو علي كرسي التعارف
فكما تعودنا ان يكون معنا كل اسبوع عضو جديد علي كرسي التعارف
وجدتها فرصة ان نتعرف اكثر عن من تقدم الموضوع معي  بوكي بوكي
فلابد ان نعطي لها حقها ونكرمها من خلال هذا الموضوع لدورها الواضح في المنتدي


ضيفتنا اليوم هي من اجمل اعضاء المنتدي قلبها مليئ بالمحبة و الخير و النقاء .
ضيفتنا اليوم هي بوكي بوكي......

إنضمت إلى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي منذ حوالي ما يقرب من العامين..
استطاعت في هذه الفترة بسمو فكرها و صفاء روحها و طيب أخلاقها أن تنال محبة و احترام و تقدير الجميع .

تتميز باسلوب اخاذ بطرحها للمواضيع وحضورها المميز ومشاركتها التي تدل علي تفكير خصب بناء ينم عن ثقافة ووعي 

ربما يصعب الحديث عنها في كلمات قليلة انما يمكن وصفها بانها انسانة مصرية جدعة جدا وبتقدم الخير للجميع بدون مقابل تسعي دائما لتقريب وجهات النظر مهما كانت نتيجة سعيها لا تبغي من وراء ذلك كلمة شكر 


تثبت وجودها في جميع القاعات لا احد ينكر دورها الجميل ومواضعيها الاجمل في قاعة الديكور
وايضا مواضيعها الشيقة في الاختبارات النفسية سواءا في القاعة العامة او قاعة صحتك تهمني
واكيد طبعا لا ننسي المسابقة الدينية في قاعة لقاءات في حب الله


يعجز القلم عن التعبير اكثر عن ضيفتنا اليوم في كرسي التعارف ولو انني تمنيت كثيرا ان استطيع ان اعبر اكثر ولكن القلم دائما يخونني في تلك المواقف


ولذلك ادعوكم اخوتي ان نبدأ في التعرف اكثر علي بوكي بوكي من خلال كرسي التعارف[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

بيانات بوكي بوكي الشخصية كما وردت في ملفها الشخصي بالمنتدي

*تاريخ الميلاد*:
May 7, 1972 *
العمر*:
33 *
الجنسية*:
مصرية *
البلد*:
القاهرة *
الوظيفة*:
مهندسة ديكور *
الجنس*:
female

----------


## حنـــــان

الحمد لله...
جيت من أول الموضوع المرة دي!
أهلا بيكي عالكرسي يا بوكي بوكي... منورة
حافكر لك في كام سؤال وآجي  ::

----------


## boukybouky

أم أحمد حبيبتي قلبي بجد بجد مش عارفة أقولك ايه 

محرجة جداً جداً من كلامك الجميل ده  ::$:   لدرجة اني فضلت 

ثابتة أمام الصفحة لا أعرف ماذا أكتب كرد عليك و علي زوقك الفائق

أشعر أن هذا كله كثير عليّ ربنا يخليكِ يا قمر  :Love:  

و ربنا وحده يعلم معزتك عندي و يا رب يديمنا أخوات متحابين فيه

ده انا اللي يعجز قلمي عن شكرك 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا يام احمد انك استضافتى بوكى على كرسى التعارف 

بنتدى الاسئله بقى انا مش هزود ومش هتقل عليكى فى الاسئله يابوكى 

1- ايه هيا الهوايات بتاعتك يابوكى ؟ 
2- ايه الصفه الى انتى مفتقداها ونفسها تكون عندك ؟ 
3 - ايه فعلا اللحظه الى انتى نفسك تتكرر على طول ومتنتهيش وايه الى اللحظه الى عدت عليكى ونفسك ماترجعش تانى ؟ 

حلو كده علشان زى مابيقلو اول الغيث قطره  ::$: شرفتينا ونورتى الكرسى بوجودك

----------


## Abdou Basha

إزيك يا بوكي بوكي..؟؟
شفتي... أهه جه اليوم اللي احنا نسألك فيه... الدنيا بتلف صحيح ..  ::  
أنا سعيد جدا إنك النهاردة على كرسي التعارف ..

أسئلتي بقى   ::  :

- أكتر صفة ممكن تكرهيها في إنسان ... إيه هي ..؟
- جذورك البعيدة (العائلية).. بتنتمي لأي محافظة أو أقليم..؟؟
- إيه الرسالة اللي بتحسي إنه من واجبك إنك تقدميها للناس ...؟

وكفاية كده حاليا .
وبالتوفيق باذن الله .
 ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*الاخت الفاضله : بوكى بوكى 


كانت مفاجأه جميله حقا  .. ولم تكن فى  الحسبان ... أن تكونى ضيفتنا لمدة أسبوع على كرسى التعارف ... فكل الشكر والعرفان للأخت الكريمه أم احمد .. لأختيارها الطيب .. لانسانه طيبه  

والأن إسمحى لى أختاه أن أطرح عليكِ بعضا من الاسئله .. بغية التعرف عليكِ أكثر وأكثر 



1- ما هى حكايتك مع علم النفس ((بالتفصيل بقى  مش حوصيكى)) .. رغم أنه بعيد عن مجال دراستك وعملك ؟



2- كيف نشأت تلك الصداقه الجميله والثريه ... بينك وبين أم احمد؟



3- لو لم تكونى مهندسة ديكور .. ما ذا كنتى تتمنين أن تكونى ؟



4- احكى لنا عن موقف انسانى مأساوى .. يدمى قلبك كلما تتذكريه


والأن السوأل المعتاد والذى أسأله للجميع


املأى الفراغ بالعضو المناسب ((مع مراعاة عدم اختيار المحاور عصفور الشعر.. لملء أى فراغ ))



عضو يعجبك اسمه ..........

عضو تحسه هادىء .........

عضو تتمنى تشوفيه .........

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد 

عضو مشااارك وفعال .......

عضو مجنون شويتين .......


عضو رقيق جدا ..............


عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه 

عضو بسرعة يغضب ........

عضو تحبى تتابعى مواضيعه...

عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى

عضو يحب يجادل كثير 

عضو تحبى تغير اسمه 


مع تحياتى وتقديرى 


خوكى


توت *

----------


## نوسة

*حبيبتى الجميلة بوكى 
اولا منورة كرسى التعارف بجد ويمكن قبل ما اعرف الخبر كنت لسة بفكر اننا كمان عايزين نتعرف عليكى اكتر وعلى الانسانة الرائعة اللى كلنا بنحبها وبنقدرها جدا وانا عرفتك اولا من خلال الردود وكان بيعجبنى اسلوبك جدا ولما اتعرفت عليكى اكتر وجدتك انسانة جميلة ورائعة قلبك جميل ومليان با المحبة والخير للكل جميلة ورقيقة وزى ما قالت ام احمد بنت مصرية جدعة  فعلا انا لمست دة فيكى وكمان مش بيعجبك الحال المايل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وبتقدرى تقولى كلمة الحق 
الحقيقة يا بوكى لو كتبت عنك هكتب كتير 
لكن انا هسألك اسئلة انتى وجهتيهم ليا على الكرسى واحب اسألهم لبوكى 

1- بماذا تحلم بوكى بوكى لمستقبلها؟

2- ما رأيك في إزدواج المعايير و تطبيقها عند الرجل الشرقي؟

3- تصرف ندمت عليه ما هو ؟ و لماذا؟

كفاية دول و انا عارفة الله يكون فى عونك على الردود هتتسمرى على الكرسى كتير 
بس هتنورينا وهنعرفك اكتر 

  وفقك الله*

----------


## الصعيدي

*معقول جه يومك يا بوكي بوكي .. ههههههههههه .. كلنا اتزنقنا الزنقة دي .. أهلا بيكي في موضوعك الجميل 

بداية أحب أهنيكي علبى تواجدك الهادئ الجميل بالمنتدى .. وعلى فكرة أنا أول احتكاك لي في المنتدى مع بوكي بوكي كان في موضوع الفوازير الطازة للأخ الحبيب أحمد ناصر .. وكان فيه بيننا منافسة شديدة .. واسترعى انتباهي ثقافة بوكي بوكي العالية واهتمامها الشديد بالأسئلة ذات الطابع الثقافي بالذات
بوكي بوكي لها تواجد طيب وجميل في قاعة لقاءات في حب الله .. واستغلت هوايتها استغلال طيب في عمل مسابقات ثقافية دينية على القاعة .. جزاها الله كل خير وربنا يجعله في ميزانها
أحب أسأل بوكي بوكي :
- تحبي تقري لمين من الكتاب سواء في الصحف أو الكتب ؟؟
- وتحبي تقري لمين من الأعضاء في المنتدى ؟؟
- من إمتى بدأ عندك التوجه الثقافي .. والديني ؟؟
- أي برامج التليفزيون تحرصي على متابعته ؟؟

وكفاية كده عشان أسيبك لك فرصة للتواصل مع الأعضاء .. تقبلي تحياتي أختي الكريمة*

----------


## فاليريا

*ممكن اسالك انا بقا 
ماذا يعني لك كل من : 
البحر...
الاسكندرية ....
القمر ...
الصداقة .....
الدمع ....
النار ....
الزهرة ....*

----------


## boukybouky

> ازيك يابوكى عاملة اية
> ما شاء الله منورة الكرسى ربنا يكون فى عونك
> بس انتى قدها وقدود


الحمد الله ازيك انت يا جميل 
الله يخليك ده نورك انت يا قمر
تسلمي لي يا رب :f2:  




> اسال انا بقى ماذا تعرفى عن المنطق؟





> لا بجد اية الى خلاكى تدخلى النت وتدخلى المنتدى بالتحديد؟


دخولي للنت كان من سنين و كنت وقتها تركت عملي منذ فترة و لظروف مرض والدتي رحمها الله كنت أمكث أوقات كثيرة بالمنزل بدأ الموضوع شئ للتسلية و مع الوقت بدأت التعرف علي عالم المنتديات
المنتدي ده بالتحديد اول منتيد تعرفت عليه عن طريق د.عادل و بعدها تعرفت علي الكثير




> وما معنى الكلمات الاتية صداقة -حب؟


صداقة .... علاقة قوية متينة يُفترض أن تدوم أطول وقت ممكن

حب.... إحساس صادق لكن ممكن أن يكذب مع الوقت




> واية هى عيوبك ومميزاتك الى انتى عرفاها او الى الناس قلتهالك؟


عيوبي: عصبية.... قلوقة... لما بقفل من حد صعب ارجع تاني زي الأول ...بتكلم بسرعة أوي....
الأمور عندي لإما أبيض لإما أسود ...... بقول للأعور انت أعور في عينه

مميزاتي: .........صعب أوي أنا أقولها أسيبكم انتم تقولولي

كل الشكر لك يا مهرة و دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ازيك يا ريهام
> 
> معلش انا جيت متاخر جدا بس  اعذرينى 
> 
> سؤالى هو  ..............  لو  اتيحت لك الفرصة  ايه اكتر عمل مجنون  نفسك تعمليه ؟


يا مرحب بك يا مي منورة 

يا قمر اتأخري براحتك المهم اني شوفتك بخير

بصراحة ليس لدي حب المغامرة ..فمش هعرف اقولك

بحب احسب العمل و التصرف و تبعياته قبل ما اعمله

ربما هذا يفوت علية الكثير من الفرص بس للأسف هذا طبعي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ظافر

يعطيك العافيه بوكي علي هذا الحوار الشيق 

واسمحي لي باسئله خفيفه 

لو قيل لك ضعي منتدى جديد ، فماذا تسمينه ؟ وما هو اختصاصه ؟
لو قيل لك أحذفي منتدى ، فأيهم ستختارين ؟
لو قيل لك أدمجي بعض المنتديات في منتدى واحد ، فمن ستختارين ؟
طبعاً للتفضل بذكر الأسباب 

مع الشكر 

ظافر

----------


## omshahd

*بوكى بوكى
وجهى منكى بالأرض

تأخرت على هذه الإستضافة الجميلة

ولكن المنتدى كان ما يعلق معى من فترة

واليوم فقط وجدت الدعوة موجودة لى

حقيقى ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله

حب أخوى  مصرى أصيل يلف جنبات هذا الموضوع

أجد هنا مظاهرة من النوع الثقيل  عيار 24  ..  ههههه

فى حب بوكى بوكى   ولما لا وكما رأيت من الإجابات 

شخصية مميزة  تنتقى كلماتها وبسلاسة السهل الممتنع

حقيقى 

ما ترك الإخوة والآخوات سؤال 

ولكن 

فليكن سؤال بسيط فقط حتى احس أننى شاركت معكم

إذا        لم تكن ريهام هى ريهام الحالية فمن هى ريهام الجديدة؟؟

نريد ملامح وصفات  ريهام الجديدة؟؟؟

وسؤال سياسى شوية

إذا   تخيلنااا   كرسى الحكم خالى فمن ترشيحه ليكون رئيس الجمهورية من المتواجدين على الساحة السياسية الآن؟؟؟؟؟؟

وإذا  كنتى وزيرة الأعلام المصرى لأيام .....   فماذا ستقدم لنا ريها من جديد فى هذه الوزارة؟؟

ريهام تتولى وزارة التعليم فما هى الحلول التى تقدمها لشباب مصر بالتعليم؟؟

وأتمنى إنى أكون ضيفة خفيفة على صفحتك

وتقبلى تحيتى*

----------


## hmoda

اهلا بيكى يابوكى بوكى معنا 
انا ارحب بيكى جدا وسعيد 
خصوصا انك مهندسه ديكور 
لان انا اعمل فى هذا المجال 
 اسمى الحقيقى / علاء فوزى 
العمر 38 
المدينه المنصوره
العمل نجار ديكور
 اما عن الاسئله لسه هفكرفيها    و انتى وحظك
لو لالسئله مجال الديكور
وشكرا لكى

----------


## boukybouky

> الأخت الفاضلة boukybouky
> اتأخرت جداً على دخول موضوعك ولكن أظن أنك تعرفين قدرك لدي وإحترامي لشخصيتك المميزة ولعل السبب أني كنت أود إضافة مشاركتي بحالة نفسية جيدة ، .


اهلاً وسهلاً بك Dragon Shadow  :f2:  
لا أبداً مافيش تأخر و لا حاجة ربنا يكون في العون .. فلديك الكثير من الأشغال في المنتدي و خارج 
المنتدي وفقك الله ..و الف شكر علي كلامك و رأيك بجد إنه من دواعي سروري حقاً .. و أتمني أن تكون 
في حالة نفسية جيدة علي طول و أدعو الله لك بالصحة و راحة البال 




> وعلى فكره حسيت من ردك على سؤال من أسئلة عصفور الشعر أنك بتشاوري عليا  ، بس حقيقي ومن غير رتوش أنا كنت عصبي شوية الفترة اللى فاتت وعلى غير طبيعتي ..


بصراحة جعلتني أرجع إلي ردي علي عصفور الشعر و أقرأه من جديد ....
أوتعلم أني وجدت أكثر من عضو يعتقد أني أقصده في هذا الرد !!! 
أصدقك القول لم أكن أقصد أحد بعينه... بقدر ما وجدت بالفعل مؤخراً الجميع غاضب و عصبي ،حتي إني منذ أيام كنت أتحدث مع صديقة لي في المنتدي و قلت لها لماذا هذا الكم من الناس الغاضبة و من يعترض و من يشتكي لدرجة أني أري أن قاعة رأيك يهمنا هي القاعة السريعة الإيقاع مؤخراً .... و لا أخفي عليك أني في بعض الأحيان يحزني الردود الحادة و الغاضبة علي البعض.... 




> أحببت أن أتجاذب معك أطراف الحديث بموضوعك وتسجيل الحضور حيث أعتز بك كصديقة وأخت عزيزة ، وبصراحة شديدة بعد هذا الكم من الأسئلة التي تمت الإجابة عليها لاأجد لدي اسئلة أطرحها ولكني إستمتعت كثيراً بالإبحار بهذا الموضوع الرائع
> دمت بود


حديثك أمتعني و كل الشكر لك علي رأيك فيّ 
و أرجو أن لا تكن صراحتي في الإفصاح عما يحزنني في الردود قد ضايقتك 
فحقاً انت لست المقصود شخصياً بقدر ما هو وسيلة لمحاولة الوصول لطريقة مثلي للتعامل مع بعضنا البعض... 
و لطالما عَهِدت فيك التحليل و التنظيم في الأمور و في الحوار   :f2:  

دمت  بخير أخي الكريم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنا عارف إني اتأخرت بس حبيت آجي أسالك كده في الروقان بعد الأسئله الكتييييييير اللي فاتت ..

بصراحه أنا مراجعتش الأسئله اللي فاتت بس أنا هسألها و الرزق على الله .. 

1- أكتر مرحله في عمرك حسيتي إنك عشتيها و استمتعتي .." مرحلة الطفوله - مرحلة المراهقه - أم المرحله الحاليه (مرحلة النضج يعني ) ؟

2- أكتر سلوك ممكن يعصبك او يستفزك ممكن يقوم بيه شخص إيه هو ؟

3- أكتر شخصيه حبتيها و ارتبطي بيها على مدار حياتك ؟

4- إيه اللي الأسباب اللي تخللي الشخص موضع ثقه بالنسبه ليكي ؟

5- إيه رأيك في التوقيع الجديد بتاعي ؟

و أخيراً ..
نورتي الكرسي يا ست الكل .. 

و أتمنالك إن ربنا يوفقك لكل خير و يسعد أيامك و حياتك .



*

----------


## نور الحب

بوكى بوكى

يوافق اليوم عيد الحب وبكل الحب اهديكى احلى واجمل تحية 

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  

اسعدنى حظى وقابلتها وجها لوجه

 ::h::  قلبلا شفافا يملئة الحب صديقة قريبه جدا تجدها بجوارك دائما 

عقلية متفتحه وصديقة رائعة جدا

بوكى بوكى هسأل سؤال صغنون بس

متى تنعدم ثقتك بشخص ما ؟ هل يمكن ان تعود الثقه لقلبك مرة أخرى من ناحيته ؟

شفتى سؤال صغنون جدا 

ارق تحية لأحلى ريهام  ::h::

----------


## lll BeSo lll

انا مش هتقل عليكي يا بوكي بوكي هما كام سؤال على الماشي كده وخلاص

1- ايه سر اختيارك للأسم بتاعك وهو " بوكي بوكي "
2- ماهو رأيك في كل من
الصدق
الكذب
الخداع
الموت
الطفولة
العلم
المستقبل
الحياة
الخيانة
الحب
الزواج
الكبرياء
القدر 
الخلاص

وكفاية كده علشان ماتقلش عليكي
وربنا معاكي

----------


## boukybouky

> يعطيك العافيه بوكي علي هذا الحوار الشيق 
> واسمحي لي باسئله خفيفه 
> لو قيل لك ضعي منتدى جديد ، فماذا تسمينه ؟ وما هو اختصاصه ؟


أهلاً بك ظافر ...الله يخليك الف شكر 
اتفضل براحتك .....أسميه منتدي الأصدقاء..منتدي عام يشمل الكثير من الأقسام




> لو قيل لك أحذفي منتدى ، فأيهم ستختارين ؟


بصراحة مش علي إطلاع بجميع المنتديات حتي أستطيع الحكم
و لكن أحب حذف جميع المنتديات الغير أخلاقية بالنت 




> لو قيل لك أدمجي بعض المنتديات في منتدى واحد ، فمن ستختارين ؟
> طبعاً للتفضل بذكر الأسباب 
> مع الشكر 
> ظافر


أسلتك محيرة يا ظافر و بصراحة صعب حقاً تحديد ذلك لأنه يحتاج معرفة أكبر بمنتديات كثيرة 
و هذا ما ليس لدي بصراحة لكن فقط كل منتدي قليل الأعضاء و قليل المشاركات ادمجه مع 
واحد آخر يحيوا بعض حتي يرقوا و يتألقوا 

نورت ظافر و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى بوكى
> وجهى منكى بالأرض
> تأخرت على هذه الإستضافة الجميلة
> ولكن المنتدى كان ما يعلق معى من فترة
> واليوم فقط وجدت الدعوة موجودة لى
> حقيقى ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله
> حب أخوى  مصرى أصيل يلف جنبات هذا الموضوع
> أجد هنا مظاهرة من النوع الثقيل  عيار 24  ..  ههههه
> فى حب بوكى بوكى   ولما لا وكما رأيت من الإجابات 
> ...


يا أهلا و مرحباً بك omshahd لا يا قمر ليه تقولي كده ده كفاية تشريفك هنا فخر لي 
الله يخليكي و يبارك فيكي و الله بجد أنا لا أستطيع وصف سعادتي بهذا الكم من الكلام 
الذي أعجز عن الرد عليه بالردود المناسبة كي أفيكم قدركم 




> إذالم تكن ريهام هى ريهام الحالية فمن هى ريهام الجديدة؟؟
> نريد ملامح وصفات  ريهام الجديدة؟؟؟




ريهام أكثر تسامحاً مع نفسها ... قليلة تأنيب النفس بشكل مبالغ فيه 
ريهام أقل عصبية ولا تشغل بالها بكل تفاصيل كل شئ حولها 
ريهام أكثر مرحاً كما كانت تقدري تقولي مش صفة جديدة بقدر ما هي عودة لصفة قديمة




> وسؤال سياسى شوية
> إذا   تخيلنااا   كرسى الحكم خالى فمن ترشيحه ليكون رئيس الجمهورية من المتواجدين على الساحة السياسية الآن؟؟؟؟؟؟


و الله أصدقك القول لا أعرف حقاً ..... و لن أدعي معرفتي التامة بأمور السياسة حتي أستطيع 
نرشيح أحد للأسف أعترف أنه لدي عدم وعي سياسي  ::$:  




> وإذا  كنتى وزيرة الأعلام المصرى لأيام .....   فماذا ستقدم لنا ريها من جديد فى هذه الوزارة؟؟


أولاً ألغي جميع برامج الأطفال التي تصيب الأطفال ببلاهة و أستبدلها ببرامج تجعل الطفل يفكر
و تكون بها تنمية لعقله و مخاطبة له ... 
زيادة البرامج التي تنمي فينا القيم و العودة إلي مبادئنا و التي لا تكون بشكل منفر و ممل
ألغي بث قنوات الأغاني




> ريهام تتولى وزارة التعليم فما هى الحلول التى تقدمها لشباب مصر بالتعليم؟؟




إلغاء دخول الجامعة بالثانوية العامة
تغيير المناهج حتي تكون معرفة عامة بكل التخصصات و تكون هناك إختبارت لكل كلية بها المواد 
التي تدرس كي يلتحق الطالب بها فمن يريد هندسة مثلاً يدرس ما يؤهله لها و هكذا .....
تغيير شامل في مناهج التعليم الفني حتي يكون خريج تلك المرحلة علي قدر اكبر من الوعي و الثقافة




> وأتمنى إنى أكون ضيفة خفيفة على صفحتك
> 
> وتقبلى تحيتى


نورتيني بجد و سعدت بتواجدك و مشاركتك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اهلا بيكى يابوكى بوكى معنا 
> انا ارحب بيكى جدا وسعيد 
> خصوصا انك مهندسه ديكور 
> لان انا اعمل فى هذا المجال 
>  اسمى الحقيقى / علاء فوزى 
> العمر 38 
> المدينه المنصوره
> العمل نجار ديكور
>  اما عن الاسئله لسه هفكرفيها    و انتى وحظك
> ...


أهلاً بك hmoda

الله يخليك الف شكر ..اهلاً وسهلاً يا علاء

فكر براحتك بس الحق قبل موعد جلوسي علي الكرسي ما ينتهي  :: 

تشرف أي وقت ..دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أنا عارف إني اتأخرت بس حبيت آجي أسالك كده في الروقان بعد الأسئله الكتييييييير اللي فاتت ..
> بصراحه أنا مراجعتش الأسئله اللي فاتت بس أنا هسألها و الرزق على الله ..


منور يا هشام اسأل يا سيدي و لا يهمك اتعب و ارد تاني المهم راحتك هههههههههههه :4:  

مافيش تأخر و لا حاجة منورني بجد  :: 




> 1- أكتر مرحله في عمرك حسيتي إنك عشتيها و استمتعتي .." مرحلة الطفوله - مرحلة المراهقه - أم المرحله الحاليه (مرحلة النضج يعني ) ؟


آخر مرحلة الجامعة و ما بعدها ..إحساس الإنسان أنه مسؤل و يتحمل مسؤليات معينة 
و يعمل و له نظام هو يحدده بجد بيفرق كتير 




> 2- أكتر سلوك ممكن يعصبك او يستفزك ممكن يقوم بيه شخص إيه هو ؟


انه يتعمد إستفزازي ... أن يتعامل معي أحد من منطلق أنه أذكي من الجميع
أن يملي عليّ من أتكلم معه شروطه في الحوار 
أن يكون غبي او أحمق




> 3- أكتر شخصيه حبتيها و ارتبطي بيها على مدار حياتك ؟


أمي رحمها الله و اسكنها فسيح جناته




> 4- إيه اللي الأسباب اللي تخللي الشخص موضع ثقه بالنسبه ليكي ؟


أن يكون ذو خلق و دين فمن يتق الله و يرعاه أكيد سيراعي حقوق أي صلة 




> 5- إيه رأيك في التوقيع الجديد بتاعي ؟
> و أخيراً ..
> نورتي الكرسي يا ست الكل .. 
> و أتمنالك إن ربنا يوفقك لكل خير و يسعد أيامك و حياتك .




توقيع حلو اوي بجد و كمان الإعلان بتاع قاعة السيارات حلو جداً
ما شاء الله عليك يا هشام فنان  :y:  
واضح كمان حبك للسيارت ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير
ده انا اللي اتنورت بتواجدك و مشاركتك حقاً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## badry_1986

انا جيت اسلم بس وكنت هسال والله بس لقيت كل اسئلتى اتسالت قبل كده  :: 
بس سؤال كده قبل ما امشي ( ايه كان نفسك تتعلميه ولسه محصلش ؟؟)
يارب مكونش طولت !!!!!

----------


## ابن البلد

بوكي بوكي  ::mm::  أخيرا هنسالك 
السؤال الأول
أنت ليه بتتنرفزي بسرعة ؟؟
السؤال الثاني
ما هي أسعد لحظة في حياتك ؟

----------


## د.عبداللطيف

الفاضلة المتألقة القديرة .. بوكي بوكي .. تحية وتقدير

بعد مراقبتي لكل الحديث الذي دار بينك وبين الفضلاء المحبين لك 

لدي سؤال يحمل بين طياته معنى .. والمعنى بقلب الشاعر .. والشاعر هنا نبض حديثك 

هل بوكي بوكي تهوى اللغة العربية  ... ؟ إذاً أين المبتدأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقبلي جل تقديري وخالص ودي

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى بوكى
> يوافق اليوم عيد الحب وبكل الحب اهديكى احلى واجمل تحية 
>      
> اسعدنى حظى وقابلتها وجها لوجه
>  قلبلا شفافا يملئة الحب صديقة قريبه جدا تجدها بجوارك دائما 
> عقلية متفتحه وصديقة رائعة جدا


نور الحب ازيك يا جميل فينك بس ليه مش بتشتركي معانا 
سعيدة جداً بتواجدك و مشاركتك بجد و يا ريت نشوفك علي طول معانا في المنتدي
ده انا اللي كنت سعيدة بهذا اللقاء و يا رب نلتقي دائماً علي خير
كل الشكر لرأيك الذي أعتز به 




> بوكى بوكى هسأل سؤال صغنون بس
> متى تنعدم ثقتك بشخص ما ؟ هل يمكن ان تعود الثقه لقلبك مرة أخرى من ناحيته ؟
> شفتى سؤال صغنون جدا 
> ارق تحية لأحلى ريهام


اتفضلي يا جبيبتي صغنون و كبير اللي يريحك  :: 
تنعدم ثقتي باي شخص كذاب ...لأنه كذاب مرة كذاب العمر
و قال صلي الله عليه و سلم : (إن الصدق يهدى إلى البر وإن البر يهدى إلى الجنة وإن الرجل ليصدق حتى يكتب صديقا وإن الكذب يهدى إلى الفجور وإن الفجور يهدى إلى النار وإن الرجل ليكذب حتى يكتب كذابا). رواه مسلم 
و أيضاً فإن من علامات المنافق إذا حدث كذب فالكذاب يكون منافق و أسوأ شئ الصاحب المنافق لأنه ليس صاحب بل عدو كبير يجب الحذر منه .

تعود الثقة ؟؟؟؟  :Nono:  لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صعب أوي اوي اوي اوي ....................ما لا نهاية

نورتيني نور الحب و يا ريت اشوفك علي طول منورة في المنتدي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسامة يس

:f:   :f:   :f:  


اختي الكريمة بوكي بوكي ...
أولا آسف واعتذر عن التأخير ....

ثانيا .. ارحب بك ... انسانه تستحق كل التقدير والثناء ... 
روح اخوة للجميع .... تفاني واخلاص ... :f:   :f: 

ادام الله عليك الخير .....
وسعدت بك ضيفة على كرسي التعارق

 :f:   :f:  
خالص تحياتي ...

----------


## boukybouky

> انا مش هتقل عليكي يا بوكي بوكي هما كام سؤال على الماشي كده وخلاص
> 1- ايه سر اختيارك للأسم بتاعك وهو " بوكي بوكي "


واضح ان اسم بوكي بوكي ده محيركم اوي ههههههههه كتير سألوني عن معناه
الإسم ده يرجع لييجي 20 سنة مثلاً هههههه
كنت في مدرسة و نقلت مدرسة تانية و اتعرفت علي مجموعة أصحاب و فيه واحدة منهم قررنا اننا نعمل نك نيم للفصل كله و اختارنا الأسامي مع بعض و هي إختارت إسمي و انا إخترت إسمها و ده كان إسمي و من يومها أصحابي بينادوني به حتي الآن و لما دخلت عالم النت في البداية مش فكرت في نك نيم فكتبته و لأن أبناء مصر كان أول منتدي فدخلت بنفس الإسم اللي كنت بدأت به بس ..لكن انا بحب الإسم جداً له ذكريات سنين طويلة 




> 2- ماهو رأيك في كل من: .......
> 
> وكفاية كده علشان ماتقلش عليكي
> وربنا معاكي


الصدق ...... منجي لصاحبه 
الكذب...... يهدي إلي الفجور
الخداع..... وسيلة المنافق
الموت...... الحقيقة الثابتة
الطفولة...... البراءة
العلم........ سلاح ذو حدين
المستقبل.... بيد الله 
الحياة....... ساحة للكفاح و القتال
الخيانة......أعظم جريمة في البشرية
الحب....... نعمة لمن يقدرها
الزواج..... البداية الحتمية لأي قصة حب
الكبرياء.....ضرور لكن بقدر معين
القدر ....... بيد الله سبحانة و تعالي
الخلاص....بر النجاة

دمت بكل خير بيسو

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> انا جيت اسلم بس وكنت هسال والله بس لقيت كل اسئلتى اتسالت قبل كده 
> بس سؤال كده قبل ما امشي ( ايه كان نفسك تتعلميه ولسه محصلش ؟؟)
> يارب مكونش طولت !!!!!


أهلاً بك badry_1986

الله يسلمك الف شكر 

اتعلم العب جيتار ....... 

طول عمري كان نفسي امارس ثلاث أشياء :

1- نشاط إجتماعي و هذا حدث و الحمد الله

2- العب كروكيه و تعلمته لكن لم استمر

3- العب جيتار و هذا لم يحدث بعد ..ربنا يسهل مين عالم 

لا انت نورت.......... دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكي بوكي  أخيرا هنسالك 
> السؤال الأول
> أنت ليه بتتنرفزي بسرعة ؟؟


يا الف مرحب بالريس الكبير  :4:   :4:  ..آه شوفت أخيراً هههههههههه
انا برده بقول ايه النور ده ابن البلد عندنا .....يا مرحبا ....يا مرحبا 

بتنرفز بسرعة لما يكون من أمامي شخصية تتعمد إستفزازي 
فعلاً حقاً حينها لا أستطيع عامة تمالك أعصابي ..خاصة اني عصبية نوعاً ما كما قلت 
لكن في الطبيعي لا اتنرفز سريعاً مع الناس العادية يعني زيي زي غيري  ::xx:: 




> السؤال الثاني
> ما هي أسعد لحظة في حياتك ؟


أسعد لحظة ي حياتي .......اممممممممممم  :Sad:  
تم تم تم تم تم ............تم تم تم تم 
 ::(:  مش عارفة ..... يا خبر معقولة مش قادرة اوصل لأسعد لحظة !!!!

يمكن ابقي ارجع لسؤالك من تاني يا احمد

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الفاضلة المتألقة القديرة .. بوكي بوكي .. تحية وتقدير
> بعد مراقبتي لكل الحديث الذي دار بينك وبين الفضلاء المحبين لك 
> لدي سؤال يحمل بين طياته معنى .. والمعنى بقلب الشاعر .. والشاعر هنا نبض حديثك 
> هل بوكي بوكي تهوى اللغة العربية  ... ؟ إذاً أين المبتدأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبلي جل تقديري وخالص ودي


اهلاً بك مجدداً د.عبد اللطيف منورني حقاً

ههههههههههههههههههه أهواها علي أدي يا دكتور  :: 

يا خبر !!!!!!  ::nooo::  هههههههههه 

نعم معك حق ...المبتدأ جاري البحث عنه 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اختي الكريمة بوكي بوكي ...
> أولا آسف واعتذر عن التأخير ....
> ثانيا .. ارحب بك ... انسانه تستحق كل التقدير والثناء ... 
> روح اخوة للجميع .... تفاني واخلاص ... 
> ادام الله عليك الخير .....
> وسعدت بك ضيفة على كرسي التعارق 
>   
> خالص تحياتي ...


أسامة فينك يا راجل ..مش بقي ناوي تنورنا علي طول في المنتدي 

لا داعي للأسف و مافيش تأخير انا بس يسعدني حقاً مشاركتك 

و أحلي شئ في جلوسي علي كرسي التعارف انك شاركت في الموضوع

يا رب دايما مشارك معنا و في جميع القاعات  ::   :Smart:  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## daria

يااااااااااااااه يا رورو
معرفتش حد وكل شوية احبه اكتر زيك كدة
كل مدى باحسك افضل ما كنت اتخيل وافضل ماكنت اعرف
مش عارفة حتروحي فين بعد كدة يعني  :y:  
بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكي 
حقيقي شخصية حلوة اوي 
انا عارفة اني مش اضفت معلومة جديدة معروف يعني ...  :f:  

ولولا حركات النت البايخة ومعاها وقوع المنتدى كل شوية "لامؤاخذة يعني " 
كنت اتحفتك بالاسئلة 
بس بيني وبينك الاعضاء قاموا بالواجب :1:  


بس حاقولك ـ بصراحة يعني ـ كان جميل جدا وجودك على الكرسي من الناس اللى قعدوا عليه واضاف ليهم ولينا كتير 

برافو عليكي ...

وربنا يزيدك من كل خير ويحقق ليكي كل اللى بتتمنيه لو ليكي فيه خير

وربنا مش يحرمنا من وجودك معانا

كل شوية الواحد يلاقي في المنتدى دة شخصيات كويسة اوي 
باحسه ساعات كتير صورة مصغرة لمصر 
اه والله 

سعدت بالتعرف عليكي اكتر يا رورو 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن الشمال

بوكي بوكي 

 منوره كرسي المنتدى 

  والصراحه انا جديد بالمنتدى ويكفي هذا الحب الذي اشاهده لك من الجميع ...

  اسجل حضوري هنا ....

      ابن الشمال

----------


## boukybouky

أحلي daria بجد انت زي السكر  :good:  

ربنا يديم المحبة بينا  ::h::  

يا قمر انت بس علشان روحك حلوة شايفاني كده الله يخليكي بجد 

انا اللي بجد سعيدة بمعرفتك يا إيمي و ربنا يعلم بمعزتك جوايا 

و بجد اللي بتقوليه ده كتير علية أوي و مش عارفة أقولك ايه 

حاسة اني هعيط بجد و انا بقرأ كلامك الحلو ده عني  ::'(:  

ربنا ما يحرمني منك و لا منكم كلكم بجد بحس اني في بيتي و وسط أخوتي و أخواني

يا رب يديمنا أخوة و أخوات متحابين فيه ......دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكي بوكي 
>  منوره كرسي المنتدى 
>   والصراحه انا جديد بالمنتدى ويكفي هذا الحب الذي اشاهده لك من الجميع ...
>   اسجل حضوري هنا ....
>       ابن الشمال


اهلاً و مرحباً بك ابن الشمال

ده نورك..... شرفتنا و نورتنا في المنتدي و هنا كمان  :f:  

الله يكرمك ده من فضل ربنا عليّ حقاً

ربنا يديم المحبة بيننا جميعاً

انت تنور و ان شاء الله تسعد معنا في المنتدي 

و في إنتظار مشاركاتك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

كل الشكر لكي يا بوكي بوكي علي قبولك الدعوة لهذا الموضوع الجميل
بجد احنا مبسوطين جدا انك كنتي معنا علي الكرسي 
معلش اجهدناكي شوية ولكن ده ان دل علي شئ فيدل علي حب الاعضاء الكبير .
ولقد امتعتينا باجابتك الجميلة التي تدل علي النقاء والصفاء الداخلي كما تعودنا منك دائما

لكي منا جميعا كل الحب والتقدير
وفي انتظار العضو الجديد ان شاء الله  
في حفظ الله وامنه.

----------

